# Playing dead!!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy and I were working on "play dead" trick. Once he sees me point my hand out and say "BANG BANG", he falls down. the thing is, that when he pretends to be dead, his tail doesn't pretend to be dead (he keeps on wagging it). It looks cute, but how can I teach the tail -not to wag while playing dead-?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, that is so funny.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh that made me laugh....







I think he's proud of doing the new trick, and he can't control his happiness...lol

Anyway, good luck with training his tail to play dead.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That would be a good trick to teach sparkey, then I can put his leash on without him running away from me.

I seriously don't think this is even possible for the tail to play dead too. but if you can do it then you're GOOD


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww how cute it that







I have no idea how you are going to stop the tail though, he is just showing his happiness in pleasing you and managing his new trick


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Snowy and I were working on "play dead" trick. Once he sees me point my hand out and say "BANG BANG", he falls down. the thing is, that when he pretends to be dead, his tail doesn't pretend to be dead (he keeps on wagging it). It looks cute, but how can I teach the tail -not to wag while playing dead-?[/B]




That's too funny


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

That is so funny. I've taught Jeffery a few things. Sit, speak, shake, turn, jump, etc. Sometimes he gets so excited when I give him a treat he does all his tricks before I give the comand.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's precious.







Boo doesn't do it perfect either.His head is always raised a little bit because he is afraid to take his eyes off the treat.It's the effort that counts.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

I would love to see a pic or video of him doing this! It's so funny, and I know for sure it's cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks guys for trying to help. 
Wagging tail is going to stop.
yesterday, we tried the trick again. He didn't wag it in few times. I think that he is starting to understand that he shouldn't wag the tail. What I did, is that I waited and didn't give him the treat until he stopped wagging his tail. 
We even still have to work on it coz if it wasn't his tail that moves, then it is his front paws









By practice, he will be good at it:smilie_daumenpos: 
I will for sure take a video of him, and share it with you
Thanks once again guys


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

What can I say ! Snowy is just a genius. After I saw the video of him jumping over suitcases I believe he can accomplish anything.







can't wait to see the video.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

> That is so funny. I've taught Jeffery a few things. Sit, speak, shake, turn, jump, etc. Sometimes he gets so excited when I give him a treat he does all his tricks before I give the comand.[/B]


MANDI DOES THE SAME THING! For Example: If I point to the ground and say down, she will and as soon as I move my hand in any direction, she will roll over! I love maltese!


----------

